# probleme desinstallation genieo



## nass du 38780 (22 Février 2012)

bonsoir
J'ai installer par erreur GENIEO et lorsque j'ouvre safari c'est GENIEO qui s'ouvre . J'ai donc désinstaller GENIEO et lorsque j'ouvre safari GENIEO est toujours la .
Je vous in forme que je suis passer sur mac il y a 15 jours et j'ai pas encore le coup de main.

Merci d'avance pour vos réponse.


----------



## nass du 38780 (23 Février 2012)

Aider moi a suprimer genieo de safari. Svp merci.


----------



## SergeD (23 Février 2012)

Bonjour,
je ne connais pas ce programme, le programme de desinstall est ici
l'as-tu utilisé?


----------



## nass du 38780 (24 Février 2012)

bonjour serge 
oui je l'ai utiliser et il n'y a rien a faire lorsque je vais pour ouvrir safari c genieo qui s'ouvre a la place .


----------



## SergeD (24 Février 2012)

Bonjour,
fais une recherche de genieo avec spotlight et supprime tout ce qui est en rapport avec ce programme.


----------



## r e m y (24 Février 2012)

Je ne connais pas Geneio mais une petite recherche Google me conduit à cette solution:

*Problem*
On your computer, your browser homepage shows content from &#8220;Genieo&#8221; and you wish to remove it. You may have installed this accidentally.
*Solution*

Go to your Applications folder. Run the &#8220;Uninstall Genieo&#8221; application. 
If it is not there, then Download the uninstaller and run it.

Click Yes to confirm uninstall.
Another message will appear. Click OK. You can then ignore the survery that may appear.
In Safari, on the top menu go to Safari -> Preferences.
Click the General tab at the top (if it is not already selected.
Next to &#8220;Homepage&#8221;, type in your preferred website (e.g. http://www.apple.com)  Click the Extensions tab at the top. 
If it is not there, then you can skip to the last step.
 In the left column, click on My Personal Homepage (name may be truncated). 
Once again, if you don&#8217;t see it then you can skip to the last step.

Then to the right of it, click the Uninstall button.
Click the Uninstall button to confirm.
Restart the computer.
Donc si tu as déjà utilisé le desinstalleur, il te reste à aller dans les préférences de Safari pour remettre une autre page d'accueil et dans les Extensions de Safari virer celle de geneio "my personnal homepages"


----------



## nass du 38780 (24 Février 2012)

Bonjour 
Merci Remy ça a l'air de fonctionner correctement ce foutu de safari qui m'a fait perdre la tête.


----------



## Julrcdm (28 Avril 2014)

Bonjour à tous, et toutes !

J'ai bien suivi tous les conseils indiqués sur le forum pour désinstaller Genieo, je suis bien allé après dans les préférences safari pour retirer l'extension...etc.

J'ai la bonne page d'accueil et tout refonctionne correctement, sauf que lorsque je veux faire une recherche grace à l'emplacement URL de Safari, ça m'ouvre la recherche automatiquement sur search.genieo.com...

J'ai bien mis "Google" dans le moteur de recherche des préférences safari...

J'ai fait le tour du web et j'ai pas trouvé de solution, help !

Ju.


----------



## pascalformac (28 Avril 2014)

Julrcdm a dit:


> Bonjour à tous, et toutes !
> 
> J'ai bien suivi tous les conseils indiqués sur le forum pour désinstaller Genieo, je suis bien allé après dans les préférences safari pour retirer l'extension...etc.
> 
> ...



tu remarqueras que ce fil date de 20*12*
(ce qui est "ancien" , et de toutes facons d'avant ton systeme)

or des saloperies  facon geneio se sont adaptées et ont évolué  en divers formes (d'install ou agissements)

et il y a plein de sujets 201*4*
( y en a même un en bas, parmi  d'autres)
ou autre exemple récent
http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/suppression-de-bing-genieo-1240452.html


----------

